# BASE for Snort HTTP Access Forbidden



## NIX-Knight (Jan 29, 2009)

I installed BASE through ports and then installed snort. I edited httpd.conf and added this line at the bottom:

```
Alias /base/ "/usr/local/www/base/"
```
and restarted

```
apachectl restart
```
After that I invoked this comand to make www the owner of BASE directory:

```
chown -R www:www /usr/local/www/base/
```
When I try to open http://192.168.15.4/base/ in the browser it says:

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /base/ on this server.
```

Can anyone help on this?


----------



## NIX-Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2009)

You need to set DirectoryIndex to the proper starting point for BASE. It can't find index.html so it tries the "folder view" for which you don't have permission.


----------



## NIX-Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

Solved.

*I r*emoved the Alias line from httpd.conf and created symlinks to BASE and ADODB in Apache's DocumentRoot.

Now everything works.


----------



## ray73neo (Dec 12, 2013)

NIX-Knight said:
			
		

> Solved.
> 
> I removed the Alias line from httpd.conf and created symlinks to BASE and ADODB in Apache's DocumentRoot.
> 
> Now everything works.



Can someone go into detail about every command executed to do the abovementioned? I'm still a newb, and I'm not sure how to do those actions through the terminal. Thanks!


----------

